# Sous Chef Try Outs



## steeley (Oct 19, 2014)

Had Sous Chef tryouts .
It was a tough decision .
and had to rewrite the manual on uniform's 
it really is a team effort.









[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 19, 2014)

I need a new sous chef too. Can I try her out.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 19, 2014)

:knife::knife::knife::knife:


----------



## steeley (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry she is part of the culinary team now.
all the guys show up on time and sometimes early.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 20, 2014)

I love the Look Back. Steely you have a well defined training protocol.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 20, 2014)

I know I have a problem because I'm looking at the knife and being critical of it.


----------



## daveb (Oct 20, 2014)

There's a knife???


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 21, 2014)

daveb said:


> There's a knife???



What this guy said!


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 22, 2014)

Wait 'til OSHA drops by.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 22, 2014)

I think OSHA will be cool with her. Assuming she has closed toed shoes on.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 22, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> I think OSHA will be cool with her. Assuming she has closed toed shoes on.



With non skid soles.


----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2014)

i would hire her as my tasting spoon holder.


----------



## Boondocker (Oct 24, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> I think OSHA will be cool with her. Assuming she has closed toed shoes on.





yup, agreed. Health department should be okay too as long as she doesn't have a side towel on her.


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

:tease:


----------

